# Help with a breed?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I was sent this picture from the rescue that I foster for. 
This is Luey and they think that he may be a Havanese or Havanese mix...
What do you think? 
Any ideas on what they should list as his breed?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

His facial structure makes me think maltese. But the coat and tail makes me think havanese.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Without seeing a closer look of his face and a side view too, I'd think that their guess of a Hav or Hav-mix is possible.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He looks alot like my neighbors malti-poo!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I know, I wish that I had a side view. 
He's very skittish and so I'm not sure if they can get better pics.


----------

